# We have puppies! Schnauzers!



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

My mom's schnauzer had 5 puppies yesterday, 4 girls and one boy, and they are beautiful! Can't wait til they are a few weeks older, eyes open and crawling around, then the real fun begins!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Cute. Are they mixed with something? I only ask because the standard only recognizes black and salt and pepper.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my GOODNESS! HOW CUTE! I promised my son he could have an inside dog and that was the ONLY breed he'd be allowed to have inside - so I'm G L A D he's not reading yet, LMAO.
How sweet - can't wait to see them as they grow.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, they're pure schnauzer. They also come in white and chocolate! I think two of these are chocolate which is a pleasant suprise!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Oh, ok. So just a color not recognized by the standard then?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What cuties!!  Congrats!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, the colors are registerable, just not recognized for showing. Atleast that is how I understand it, kind of like merle great danes.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I wonder if there's certain colors for each dog breed that are not accepted for registry. If there is I bet my dog Chloe would not be able to be registered. She is white with black, red, and grey markings and 2 blue eyes. Her grandmother could have been registered-but my sister never got her registered. Which was sad-especially for what she had to pay for her.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, there are color mutations with most breeds that can't be registered. Most of the time is is for health reasons. For instance most breeds a "blue" dog can pop up. It is recessive and the dogs normally have health problems, especially skin issues.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

If I remember right, is Chloe a dachshund? If so I'm thinking she's a merle (or dapple in doxie speek), and if I'm not mistaken it is an accepted color! Blue is accepted for Great danes, Merle is not. Some will argue that it's because of the chance of double merles, but if that was true Harlequin would also not be accepted since you have just as much chance of double merles w/ harls as you do merles. So as long as Harl is here to stay merle and double merle are also. I guess the powers that be desided they just didn't like the merle variety! (danes are the only breed of dog I know that much about on colors and the standard, so I had to use them as an example)

I understand excluding certain colors for health reasons, but other then that I don't really get why we restrict certain colors!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Chloe is out of a dapple to dapple breeding-which I guess is supposedly a big no-no with mini dachunds. But, it worked in that case. Unfortunately her dad was playing with a bigger dog and blew his back out-so he it is not safe for him to be used for breedings anymore. Chloe did have one litter-her first one that she had some pups in with white and blue eyes-although we have never had any colored like her since.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Haviris, I don't think I've seen my name used in one sentace so much before! :ROFL: 


Adorable puppies! You'll have to post more pitures soon!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

How cute! I never knew Schnauzers really came in any other color! lol We used to raise GSD's...and there are several colors that can be registered...just not shown because it would be a dq. And I happen to be a sucker for blue Shepherds...but in the ring it's a dq because the pigment isn't black. We never bred for show, though...we had the "straight" back type..they don't do well in the ring like the "slanted" dogs do. My grandma still raises Shepherds...and she has a blue female and her daughter is blue and tan. She's beautiful!! Blues and blacks are my favorites in GSD's. Okay..enough rambling.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

What cute puppies!  Please post more photos as they start running around! Gordon Setters are another breed that can show up with white markings that dq them, but some of the best field dogs (not the show Gordons) have white markings. The breed standard was actually changed for the AKC show ring, and I prefer the 1935-standard smaller, shorter-coated Gordons - even with some white mixed in. They simply do better (in general) in the field than their bigger "show" counterparts. I agree that color should be a secondary consideration for breed standards, but I also know that's a personal choice.

I also have GSDs and we breed the East German lines that are smaller and more boxy than the American giants that slant so much. They lowered the wall in the sport ring from 7' vertical to an "A" frame to accommodate the larger GSDs... We're now working with our first Malinois (Belgian Shepherds) that are smaller and very square. One of my 10-month olds can already jump as high as my head from standing and the other clears the 5' gate without blinking an eye. Good and bad...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute....... :greengrin:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Any new pictures? Are they all spoken for?


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't believe I haven't posted new pics! They'll be 6 weeks old tomarrow! I took some pics today, but my computer hates me and has desided to take the weekend off (I'm using someone elses) so here are some of them at 4 weeks! These are just some cute ones, then I will do another post with individual pics!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are some individual pics, only one is spoken for, we haven't really advertised to heavily at this point. I think we're all going to be alittle sad to see them go. I'd love to keep one! I've come so close to giving in so many times, but 3 dogs is enough!! (or so that is what I keep telling myself!)

Here they are in order of their birth, 
First, the one and only boy! Mom calls him Jonas








#1 girl, Josey, (I think this one would be my keeper)








#2 girl, Tina, (this one is my mom and sister's favorite)








#3 girl, Bethanie








And lastly #4, Marly, the smallest at birth, but now the biggest girl! This one is the one that is spoken for, my dad is getting her! 









I'm glad one of them is staying in the family!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

They are darling!! :thumb: I think they're all adorable, but Marly with her dark face is toooo cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY GOSH, They are adorable. I just LOVE puppies. and puppy breather.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, we think they're pretty cute! I wanted to get them out today for a photo shoot now that they are six weeks, but it keeps threatening to rain, so I'll wait. I post updated pics when I get it done!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww they are soooooo sweet!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute!! Puppies are so much fun.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I finally my computer going well enough for me to post the pics I got yesterday (assuming it doesn't shut off on me before I get them posted). They aren't the greatest, it was getting late, but I did get a few I thought turned out nice. And they show some of their character!
Tina,
















Marly (she's so sweet and silly)








Jonas,








And Bethanie w/ my neice, both are pretty adorable! She loves the puppies, and in this house they have to be quite tolerant of kid handling!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, so adorable and very sharp on the green. There are cutie patooties (two and four legged) abound at your place.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL SOOO ADORABLE!


----------

